# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Debate Has Started

## Razmear

And they gave him the Kucinich seat on the stage.

----------


## silverhandorder

Champion!

----------


## Erazmus

hahaha, what's going on with John McCain's mike?

----------


## DjLoTi

mitt has been talking for like 2 minutes already

*edit* here he goes again. He is doing horrible. ... at least.

----------


## dwdollar

What the $#@! is Romney talking about?

----------


## ckg242

> hahaha, what's going on with John McCain's mike?


That and the ring (feedback) is still there from the other night.

----------


## Razmear

Romney just crashed and burned on the first question.

----------


## cujothekitten

Ron is only going to get a few minutes with this format


P.s. Rudy is such a dick

----------


## Erazmus

Rudy is insane.

----------


## cujothekitten

> Rudy is insane.


Agreed... completely insane

----------


## rg123

Rudy 1st Question Say Terror 3 Times Allready Sry Cps

----------


## ckg242

Nice. $#@!ers skipped Ron.

----------


## dwdollar

McCain trying to shed a tear?

----------


## cujothekitten

> Nice. $#@!ers skipped Ron.


I'm cool with that... I think most people know he's against the war.

----------


## Erazmus

> McCain trying to shed a tear?


Really! He always tries to pull the heart strings. He's on his last leg.

----------


## Therion

Come on, ask Ron a question. McCain's already had three minutes.

----------


## rg123

15 min in no questions for Ron

----------


## DjLoTi

Mccain being interrupted by wolf and still going on forever... finally over, probably talked for 2-3 min

----------


## Give me liberty

I bet in the end cnn will say Rudy won!
heh 

Come on ron paul

----------


## cujothekitten

sigh... come on guys

----------


## rg123

> I bet in the end cnn will say Rudy won!
> heh 
> 
> Come on ron paul


They will

----------


## DjLoTi

I believe all the candidates have spoke except Ron as of right now.

----------


## cujothekitten

What's that zapping noise?

----------


## ckg242

Hell yeah! Applause for Ron!!!

----------


## silverhandorder

Nailed it. I liked the applause.

----------


## cujothekitten

Applause! For Ron!

----------


## mtbaird5687

Applause for pulling the troops out. Thats awesome.

----------


## Therion

Best for last.

Aaaaaand my CNN window's frozen. It already conviently did that for RP's introduction. >/

----------


## ckg242

> What's that zapping noise?


RF interference on the wireless mics.

----------


## Razmear

straight up reply by Ron, with a smattering of applause for his reasons to get out of Iraq.

----------


## DjLoTi

Ron just spoke and did great with the Independents but not so well with the Republicans (I'm watching both pipeline 1 and 3)

----------


## Erazmus

Ron speaking truth.

----------


## Bryan

So many scare tactics...

----------


## rg123

Tancredo stole rons word on iraq patrolling the streets

----------


## Erazmus

Tancredo said, "Let them have the vehicles..."  What???

----------


## silverhandorder

> Tancredo said, "Let them have the vehicles..."  What???


Yeah so a dressed up terorist has our weapons now. Woohoo.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Tancredo said, "Let them have the vehicles..."  What???


Yeah, it was madness. Let us fund their destruction. lol

----------


## rg123

> Ron just spoke and did great with the Independents but not so well with the Republicans (I'm watching both pipeline 1 and 3)


 those aren't repub their neo cons

----------


## MsDoodahs

HUNTER WANTS TO USE NUKES.

edit for language, sorry.   that guy scares the crap out of me.

----------


## cujothekitten

Yay nukes!

----------


## dwdollar

My God Tactical Nukes!!!

----------


## Bryan

Rudy: No options off the table...

----------


## Razmear

Ok thats 2 out of 2 for nuking Iran.

----------


## DjLoTi

Hunter talking about Nuclear war...

----------


## Give me liberty

Who do you think is winning atm

----------


## ckg242

Oh boy, here he goes with JFK.

----------


## rg123

Their He Goes Again Rudy Terror , Terror

----------


## Erazmus

Lots of fear mongering and talking of nuclear weapons. And why is Rudy talking about the Democrats?

----------


## silverhandorder

Rudy said it... like rpedicted.

----------


## cujothekitten

$#@!ING RETARDS!  Why don't you just walk up to Iran and say we're going to nuke you... stop making weapons.  I'm sure that'll go over well.

----------


## Therion

My internet freezes up every time Ron gets a question... really annoying...

----------


## Bryan

> My God Tactical Nukes!!!


I know...

----------


## enan

With the exception of Ron Paul, there isn't a candidate on stage who can give a specific answer to a specific question. Talk in circles, pander to fear, and get a cheer from the crowd. Hook, line, and sinker.

Edit:

Tactical Nuclear Weapons.

----------


## DjLoTi

Ron still not being asked, although it's been relatively even across the board

----------


## Buggan

Apart from RP I think McCain is doing(did) very well. Can they let the doctor speak soon?

----------


## Electric Church

these people are insane..they're talking about using nukes preemptively ...may God help us

----------


## rg123

Mitt said liberty for the first time in his life cnn has set this up to let them copy Ron

----------


## vertesc

oh wow, one of them saying that he would use tactical nukes to pre empt nuclear ability in iran.  jesus.

Giuliani says that we have to show them that the united states doesn't want them to have nuclear capability.  i don't think it would take nukes, but we can't rule out anything.

so far, everyone has agreed.  romney says people are testing the USA.  We aren't arrogant; we have resolve.  We have the strength to protect people who love freedom.  How can we make it so that moderate islam can defeat the xtremes, rather than attacking each area one at a time.

----------


## Erazmus

> these people are insane..they're talking about using nukes preemptively ...may God help us


Agreed, didn't we learn anything from the Cuban Missile Crisis?

----------


## Shmuel Spade

It was lightning.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Apart from RP I think McCain is doing(did) very well. Can they let the doctor speak soon?


My god you think McCain is doing well???

----------


## DjLoTi

For the 2nd time, Wolf has said "all of you will have a chance to answer", however each time does not allow Ron to answer. That's ... BS..

----------


## 4Horsemen

Rudy brought up the JFK assassination, cough, cough, airport terror plot.

----------


## Therion

"If you hear some sounds that's lightning..." 

LOL.

----------


## cujothekitten

They just dug their own grave.  Tomorrow the news will eat this nuke stuff up and it will be over for the republicans.

----------


## Buggan

> My god you think McCain is doing well???


If you compare him to the other neo-cons, yes.

----------


## cujothekitten

> "If you hear some sounds that's lightning..." 
> 
> LOL.


God is pissed

----------


## MsDoodahs

I'm getting furious with CNN.

Wolfie boy said EVERYONE would get to answer and then he EFFING SKIPPED RON.

I'm hoppin mad.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Tancredo brought passion and got applause.

----------


## Give me liberty

Hey was three any cheers from the crowd for ron paul?

----------


## DjLoTi

Guilani - 3
Ron - 1

Still avoiding Ron. He might be the Gravel of this debate....

----------


## Electric Church

Ron Paul got one question so far.....what da....?

----------


## rg123

Man 30 min and he got 10 sec we have to stop playing Miss Manners

----------


## cujothekitten

> Hey was thee any cheers from the crowd for ron paul?


Yup, he got some when he said we should pull out

----------


## vertesc

tancredo - what's so bad wit hthe immigration bill?

this isn't just the jobs we'd losing or the number of kids in schools or the number of people taking advantage of welfare.  This is about whether or not we will survive as a nation.  this is a test of whether we will hold together or split apart into balkanized nations.  We are becoming a bilingual nation, and that's not good.  I'm willing to do anything to stop this legislation.

giuliani: it has no purpose.  Typical washington mess.  everyone compromises... this will make things worse.  Our immigration laws should allow us to identify everyone who comes to this country, we hould have all that information in a database somewhere, keeping track of this stuff.  I should be big brother and - oh wait, he didn't say that last part.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Again with the national ID from "Papers Please!" Giuliani.

----------


## Bryan

Rudy: National ID card database again...

----------


## DjLoTi

> I'm getting furious with CNN.
> 
> Wolfie boy said EVERYONE would get to answer and then he EFFING SKIPPED RON.
> 
> I'm hoppin mad.


For the 2nd time

----------


## enan

Hrm, though Tancredo has the right opinion on specifically immigration, what he slipped up lets you know how politicians think. Since the American people overwhelmingly disagree, it doesn't matter about his stance. But it is not you who impresses opinion upon the American people. No, it is the American people who impress their opinion unto you. That's what you're charged with as a representative of the people. But that's just a formal title nowadays, right?

----------


## SeekLiberty

Almost 30 minutes in and Ron has spoken just once for less than 30 seconds. This has to be obvious to Americans that this is rigged and totally not fair.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Okay, we need to take ACTION against CNN.

----------


## Therion

Romney needs to shutup when Blitzer says 'thank you'.

----------


## Razmear

McCain said mexicans were trying to blow up Ft Dix?????

----------


## vertesc

romney says it's not fair to say that all the illegals get to the head of the immigration line. 

McCain: as a co-author, what's your response!  this legislation does exactly what rudy just said.  it's a national security issue.  this is bipartisan approach to this problem.  we need to act, and if someone has a better idea, i'd like to hear it.
(everyone wants to respond)

----------


## Bryan

I came in late, but I guess everyone noticed how the "front runners" are all front and center... Nice camera work to focus on the three of them...

----------


## enan

He was placed at the end. Some producer must tell him to cut off and go to the other people rather than Paul.

Blog for CNN, must find it.

----------


## Erazmus

> Romney needs to shutup when Blitzer says 'thank you'.


McCain too.

----------


## DjLoTi

So Far:

http://chrisdodd.com/republican_debate/chart.png

----------


## vertesc

they need a buzzer.  Oh, now rudy gets to respond, and ron twiddles his thumbs.

----------


## politico

Huckabee is the first to mention Ronald Reagan. He says today is Reagan's birthday. It's not Reagan's birthday. He was born Feb. 6, 1911.

----------


## Bryan

Rudy: 9/11 database...

----------


## Therion

I've got a feeling that Blitzer is going to give the candidates enough rope to strangle themselves with.

But still, actually ask Ron a question!

----------


## cujothekitten

What the hell is wrong with these people?  I'm seriously laughing out loud.

----------


## DjLoTi

"Everyone will have a chance to answer a question"

For the 3rd time, did not ask ron a question.

*edit* ... make that 3 out of 3 rounds of questions, Ron was not asked a question.

----------


## Bryan

They just showed Paul- so he is still there....

----------


## Buggan

It's not Reagans birthday?! hah

20 % of the debate consists of Wolf saying "thank you, thank you, thank you..." and they just keep talking :/

----------


## Patrick Henry

Are they ever going to ask the good Dr. a question? This is outrageous! 

These other guys are creeps, and Rudy is the devil himself.

----------


## gkefalas

This is stupid, as usual. I'm calling it now: Romney's getting the Republican nom, because they're going to marginalize and silence RP as much as possible, and the majority of the party base is both not web-savvy nor anywhere where we can get through to them. This sucks.

----------


## Give me liberty

> What the hell is wrong with these people?  I'm seriously laughing out loud.


Who the cword or the  Debaters

----------


## aravoth

if they don't want the CNN headquarters burnt to the $#@!ing ground they'd better ask Ron Paul a god damn question.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore.

I HATE MAINSTREAM MEDIA AND I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL THEY ARE COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT.

----------


## Bryan

So 30 minutes and 0:30 seconds for Ron?  How nice of CNN.

----------


## vertesc

wolfowitz keeps saying everyone will get to weigh in, but so far it's horse pucky.  I'm waiting for a big burst of 2nd tier questions at the end.

----------


## aravoth

Wulf Blitzkreig is going to get my foot lodged in his ass if he keeps this $#@! up.

----------


## Buggan

I actually though CNN would be more fair than FOX was... but it's not looking well now :/ The only way they can make RP lose the debate is if they dont let him talk.

----------


## Lois

*It's coming in real clear and good at this link --*

http://www.wmur.com/video/13420549/index.html

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Finally.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Calm, Avaroth.

----------


## Erazmus

They are censoring Paul!

----------


## gkefalas

What's bull$#@! about this is that we all thought they'd be gunning for the good doctor; instead, they're just ignoring him. Here comes another 30 seconds.

----------


## aravoth

bout time!

----------


## Chuck486

Yay he's asking Paul a question!

----------


## Therion

Finally!

----------


## SeekLiberty

CNN, you are a TRAVESTY to Americans!

----------


## Razmear

Whats with the Bat-Cam when RP speaks?

----------


## Bryan

Nice showing his back when he talks.. Good camera work...

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Some applause for Paul, okay.

----------


## vertesc

asking ron each question LAST.  wonder how that works.

What a crap question - should we have a fence with Canada?  Who f@#$cking cares?

If we subsidize something, you get more of it.  We subsidize illegal immigration with birthright.  Why wouldn't people try to bring their families?  You have to get rid of the subsidy if you want to fix the problem.

----------


## Buggan

A very good answer by the doctor.

----------


## Erazmus

Honestly, at this point, I could care less what Rudy or McCain think. Rudy is a fear monger, and McCain just pulls the heart strings.

----------


## gkefalas

Another point is that RP didn't answer the question - which is OK - but every other candidate got more air time when they didn't answer the question. Not Ron Paul! Let's just ignore him and throw him crumbs and then move on. Ridiculous.

----------


## aravoth

I'm not your freind McCain you freaky troll

----------


## Blowback

Ron Paul owned that question though.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Buncha schmucks running this show I tell ya…

----------


## jewels2u

can mccain say my friend one more time?

----------


## enan

Rudillary Kerry Obama-McRomneyson

Top that, CNN.

----------


## aravoth

100bucks says ron paul does not get the question

----------


## gkefalas

> Ron Paul owned that question though.


True he did, he knocked it out of the park. Actual substance in a reply, fancy that. QUICK IGNORE HIM BEFORE HE ROCKS THE BOAT.

----------


## Chuck486

They're asking about conservative credentials?? Paul is WAY more conservative than any of these idiots..

----------


## politico

Questions about other unannounced candidates! Twits running the media

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Maybe the abortion question can marginalize Rudy.

EDIT:  Looks like God's angry at Rudy, but he's capitalizing on it.

EDIT:  God's lie detector :-P

----------


## gkefalas

Yes let's ignore Ron Paul for the sake of a Thompson joke. And they really want to talk Conservatism when sharing the stage with RP?

----------


## MsDoodahs

lol, Rudy's getting lightening and it cut him off.

THAT IS A MESSAGE FROM GOD, FOLKS.

----------


## ckg242

Haha, God's pissed at Rudy!

----------


## cujothekitten

LOL, god hates him

----------


## aravoth

rofl

----------


## Erazmus

Lightning is gonna strike Rudy down.

----------


## gkefalas

God Is Trying To Smite Rudy

----------


## Razmear

LOL. Lightning is hitting Rudy's mic

----------


## Blowback

I hope the lighting shoots through the mike and get Giuliani

----------


## Therion

Lightning goes off for Rudy. Nice.

----------


## NewEnd

Rudy just got silenced by God... :P

----------


## rg123

Reveloution

----------


## jondisx

lol, "god" is cutting rudys mic, thats how much bull$#@! hes spewing

----------


## gkefalas

Wow I didn't know Rudy cared about the Constitution.

----------


## Bryan

Rudy says he reads the Constitution... what does it say about National IDs?

----------


## Chuck486

Why don't they ask the guy who has delivered 4,000 babies about abortion??? This is BS!

----------


## enan

Conservative credentials. OH MAN, RON PAUL MUST ANSWER THIS QUESTION.

God **** it, they skipped him AGAIN.

----------


## Bryan

> Rudy just got silenced by God... :P


I wasn't going to say it...

----------


## vertesc

Wulf has no control over this debate!  Jeez!

"rudy mcromney" might make a good ticket, but it's not a conservative ticket!  - good point.

Tommy thompson is touting himself as the best conservative in the room - what a joke!  Being more conservative than Giuliani isn't much of a feat, Tom.

Lightning cuts out Giuliani - three times!  sweet.

----------


## joenaab

the format is such that Wolf can just completely ignore Ron Paul, which he is doing.  This sucks.

----------


## Buggan

I'm really pissed off tbh... this is not a very good form of democracy.

----------


## cujothekitten

Oh here we go

----------


## MsDoodahs

They skipped Ron again.

We really have to brainstorm a way to $#@! over CNN now.

----------


## NewEnd

> Why don't they ask the guy who has delivered 4,000 babies about abortion??? This is BS!


agreed

----------


## heiwa

> Oh here we go


oh, brother.

Kin I git an Ay-men!

jen

----------


## MsDoodahs

Oh, I'm LIVID.  LIVID.

LIVID.

----------


## gkefalas

His reply to the evolution question will resonate with the evangelical base like crazy.

----------


## rockjoa

Is Paul invisible?

----------


## ckg242

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/

Click on "viewer response" to the right of the picture of Satan Jr. er... Rudy and rip CNN a new one.

----------


## SeekLiberty

Anybody time how much actual time Ron Paul has had? This is outragious!!!!

----------


## Bryan

Good to hear though the call out on the lame debate questions -- evolution again...

----------


## MsDoodahs

Excuse me but I resent getting sermons from these $#@!ing lying jerks.

----------


## MsDoodahs

RP is getting Less time than that Gravel guy.

----------


## joenaab

It's like he's not even there.

----------


## rockjoa

he has had maybe 1 minute of the 45

----------


## Erazmus

Why can't McCain answer the F'ing questions?

----------


## gkefalas

Yeah, easier to just ignore him than let him speak.

----------


## vertesc

i hope they ask paul about the religion question.  the proper response is - that question has no place in a debate for president.  Church and state, Wulf!

----------


## jondisx

as posted by someone else http://chrisdodd.com/republican_debate/chart.png

----------


## Razmear

> Anybody time how much actual time Ron Paul has had? This is outragious!!!!


I'd say about 1 minute out of 50 so far.

eb

----------


## DjLoTi

> Anybody time how much actual time Ron Paul has had? This is outragious!!!!


http://www.chrisdodd.com/blog

1:12

----------


## heiwa

wait, are these wannabe preachers the same ones who want to nuke innocent civilians  - God's children?

Aaarg.

Is Dr. Paul still on stage?

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Libertarian thing.

----------


## aravoth

I'm going to shut these neo-con sympathizing butt-monkeys down.

----------


## cujothekitten

Does this feel like a religious test to anyone else?  Isn't there something in the constitution about that?

----------


## Erazmus

CNN is ridiculous.

----------


## Chuck486

Anyone watching CNN pipeline? Click on "your voice" and email them!!

----------


## rockjoa

If it were fair Paul would have 4.5 minutes.

----------


## lbrtylvr

the I believe God more than you do portion of the debate.

----------


## DjLoTi

> I'm going to shut these neo-con sympathizing butt-monkeys down.


I hope you come up with a good video, but not enough time of RP to make a decent clip...

----------


## Therion

God damn.

----------


## cujothekitten

I love you Ron

Really... Amazing

----------


## DjLoTi

Ron Paul speaking and really doing well ATM

----------


## ckg242

Applause every time Dr. Paul speaks!!!

----------


## Blowback

Ownage!!!!

----------


## Bryan

More shotty camera work for Ron... showing his back and others while he talks.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Well Paul gets some polite applause from the audience.  I just hope that this is getting him more recognition.

----------


## gkefalas

Great job Ron Paul, if they'd give him more he'd be killing 'em, he's totally nailing it.

----------


## rg123

> Anybody time how much actual time Ron Paul has had? This is outragious!!!!


LIKE 45 SEC

----------


## MsDoodahs

Yeah, funny that the preachers are the ones who wanna nuke people.

Sheesh, Rudy is the devil and his mike is out AGAIN.

----------


## ckg242

Haha $#@! you Rudy!

----------


## DjLoTi

> More shotty camera work for Ron... showing his back and others while he talks.


This is a very true fact.

----------


## Razmear

Did you see the close up of the black woman sneering at Ron while he answered? More psychological camera work when he answers.

----------


## Buggan

HAHA, God hates Rudy! Excellent answer by RP btw

----------


## romelll

> $#@!ING RETARDS!  Why don't you just walk up to Iran and say we're going to nuke you... stop making weapons.  I'm sure that'll go over well.


COme on. We have them on two sides with two fleets in the straits. If I was Ahmediajan I would want them to.

God created the Earth in 6 days
The Republicans (not RP) destroyed it in 6 minutes...

----------


## Shmuel Spade

CNN front page:

----------


## dwdollar

> Did you see the close up of the black woman sneering at Ron while he answered? More psychological camera work when he answers.


Yeah.  I think it's obvious what is happening.

----------


## Bryan

Wonder if anyone will mention the cooperate welfare for big oil?

----------


## enan

Here comes a softball for Ron Paul!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Wolf:
"If you stray off topic, I will interrupt you, and pass the question on to the next candidate. If you go over a minute, I will interrupt you, and pass the question on to the next candidate."

First question... Romney goes on and on, straying off topic.

Wolf? Wolf? Wolf?

Honestly, why have the second-tier candidates there if you're not going to honor their presence, and why put rules in place if you're not going to honor those very rules?

----------


## Active Radio

Anyone using the CNN pipeline channel 3? it has immediate viewer reactions... its pretty funny.

----------


## singapore_sling

This is the most bull$#@! debate i've ever seen.

----------


## gkefalas

Oh hay Ron Paul on energy

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Another good answer from Paul.  No Subsidies!

----------


## joenaab

this should be a crime.

----------


## mtbaird5687

Uhh Ohh. Ron might hurt himself here.

----------


## Therion

> Wonder if anyone will mention the cooperate welfare for big oil?


You're psychic.

----------


## Bryan

Ron got it again!

----------


## ckg242

Rudy: Oooh Oooh he's talking about foreign policing, my favorite topic. lol

----------


## Bryan

> You're psychic.

----------


## enan

> Anyone using the CNN pipeline channel 3? it has viewer immediate viewer reactions... its pretty funny.


Linkity link link link?

----------


## Chuck486

Good answer!!

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Specific question:  Good one on DADT

And a support for Paul from Huck.

----------


## zMtLlC

Great answer!!!!

----------


## ckg242

Go Ron. Everyone is equal bitches!

----------


## Bryan

Ron nailed another!!

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Good Applause for that one.

----------


## Therion

Ron is actually getting a few.

----------


## mtbaird5687

I don't think he did well on the subsidy question but i liked the gays in the military one

----------


## Give me liberty

Any cheeres yet

----------


## Blowback

Out Of The Park Baby!!!

----------


## cujothekitten

Hell yeah!

----------


## Erazmus

Kick ass!

----------


## gkefalas

Holy cow, GREAT answer from Ron Paul.

----------


## NewEnd

excellent response on the dont ask dont tell... EXCELLENT!!

Note how he got in the race issue also, Ron Paul is skillfully using his time to talk about what he wants.  He is very good... teh Ali of the debates... he bobs and weaves and throws the punches he wants when he wants.

----------


## DjLoTi

Ron got a question on Gays in the military, I thought it'd be tough for him, but wow, he blew it away in that topic.

----------


## Chuck486

w00t!!

----------


## zMtLlC

> Good answer!!


Haha, jynx, but I had more exclamation points!

----------


## ChristopherJ

That was the most outstanding answer tonight! Ron nailed that question!

----------


## ronpaulitician

That's right, Huckabee, repeat what Ron Paul just said

----------


## Buggan

!!! Really good answer, dont treat people like groups, treat them as individuals.

----------


## Electric Church

go Ron go...they aint given him much but he's nailin them anyway

----------


## romelll

Back to back questions.

He nailed the Gays in the military service question. The little graph goes up more and more when he talks.

----------


## garywatson

People as incompetent as CNN have no business being the gatekeepers to news for the rest of us.  It's time for the Internet to finally bypass these idiots once and for all.

----------


## joenaab

great answer on gays in the military.  i sent a message with "your voice" demanding more RP questions about five minutes ago!

----------


## Erazmus

Why does Rudy keep throwing names around? He brings up Colin Powel??? WHAT DOES HE HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING?????

----------


## mtbaird5687

I think he would be doing much better had he not answered that oil question the way he did.

----------


## DjLoTi

Rudy literally stole Ron's answer about Gays in the military.

----------


## cujothekitten

I'm pretty excited about these last two... even people on hannity forums are cool with it... they're pretty ok with everything he's said so far.

----------


## joenaab

the people could hold their own debates and agree to not vote for candidates who don't participate (in my dream world!)

----------


## zMtLlC

> I'm pretty excited about these last two... even people on hannity forums are cool with it... they're pretty ok with everything he's said so far.


Wow, that's no good.

----------


## Erazmus

Here goes McCain again.... Pullin heart strings..

----------


## gkefalas

> I'm pretty excited about these last two... even people on hannity forums are cool with it... they're pretty ok with everything he's said so far.


Man I hope you're wearing protection before wandering in there

----------


## singapore_sling

Mccain...we aren't your friends

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Joke didn't go off well by Thompson.  It's a fair question though.

----------


## ckg242

Honest and straightforward??????????????
What the $#@! is this guy smoking?

----------


## zMtLlC

> Mccain...we aren't your friends


IT's just pure political theatre.

----------


## Therion

When does the debate end?

----------


## Erazmus

Bush, honest???

----------


## mtbaird5687

Damn, Ron Should have spoken up on that gays in the military hand raise question.

----------


## DjLoTi

> When does the debate end?


in 1 hour from now

----------


## Blowback

HAHAHAHAH GWB talking about integrity... wonderful spokesperson?

----------


## NewEnd

Tom Thompson is an idiot... sending out Bush to talk to young people about honesty and integrity... 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!

----------


## ckg242

> Damn, Ron Should have spoken up on that gays in the military hand raise question.


I was thinking the same. Take it while you can get it.

----------


## gkefalas

If you're watching Pipe 3, the realtime viewer responses, the Independent line _tanked_ when talking about sending GWB out to talk to kids

----------


## vertesc

yeah, i thought so too.

----------


## rg123

Wow Rudy just answered a gay question with saying NATION BUILDING what a moron

----------


## joenaab

I'm going to vomit.  Clinton gossip?  all theatre.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

One more hour to go.

----------


## enan

I believe that Bush is all of the opposite of what he really is, he is honest he is...

oh, that's right. I forgot. This is the Neoconservative party.

----------


## zMtLlC

> Tom Thompson is an idiot... sending out Bush to talk to young people about honesty and integrity... 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


Yeah, give them an example of what not to do.

Tancredo had a good answer about Bush.

----------


## rg123

terrible debate censorship

----------


## NewEnd

Who... was that Tancredo that just said that... damn.. bitter.

----------


## gkefalas

And wow, super-high ratings when talking about Rove and GWB's suckiness and harassment

----------


## cujothekitten

Stealing Ron's bit

----------


## Buggan

Is it just me or does it look as if Huckabee has shoulderpads under the jacket?

----------


## cujothekitten

Who cares about Scooter?  He broke the law.

----------


## SeekLiberty

> Tom Thompson is an idiot... sending out Bush to talk to young people about honesty and integrity... 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


I think he was saying that tongue in cheek. Did you see the other candidates around him laughing at that? Hearing Thompson say that made me laugh too because of the absurdity of it. lol.

----------


## cujothekitten

Rudy you douche

----------


## zMtLlC

Wow, Rudy shut up.

----------


## ChristopherJ

God I hate RG

----------


## aravoth

Shut Your Mouth Now Rudy You Nazi

----------


## Shmuel Spade

McCain and Rudy differ from everyone else in an answer regarding a criminal.  Hmm…

----------


## MsDoodahs

Did they just skip Ron on the scooter libby question?

----------


## rockjoa

quiet rudy!!!

----------


## Electric Church

yes or no Rudy you peice of mob crap

----------


## NewEnd

Yes Or $#@!ing No Bitch!

----------


## rg123

> God I hate RG



Why do you hate me

----------


## Therion

It Was A Yes Or No Question Rudy.

----------


## Active Radio

HAH libby's life is at stake! good one Rudy

----------


## ChristopherJ

> Did they just skip Ron on the scooter libby question?


No he just followed the rules

----------


## ckg242

We heard from all of them????
$#@!ing LIAR!

----------


## NewEnd

> Did they just skip Ron on the scooter libby question?


he said no

----------


## Therion

> Did they just skip Ron on the scooter libby question?


No but the camera wasn't on him.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

All right NH questioners.  Maybe we'll get more time for Paul.

----------


## rockjoa

extra time for not obeying the rules!!

----------


## zMtLlC

> Did they just skip Ron on the scooter libby question?


No, he answered no immediately.

----------


## Buggan

Blablabla... Take control Wolf! This reminds me of the last election in Sweden when our current prime minister just ran over the debate host, the man talked into the commercial!

----------


## Give me liberty

I am very pleased with Ron paul 
btw was  there any more cheers from the crowd?

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

My observations:


1.
Romney
Guiliani
McCain
Brownback - RP ignored
... -RP ignored

2.
McCain
Thompson
Hunter
PAUL (applause  )
Huckerbee
Tancredo A

3. 
Brownback
Hunter
Guiliani a 
Gimore 
Romney a

4. immigration
Tancredo
Guiliani
Romney a
McCain
  - guiliani
  - Romney a

5. immagration 2
Hunter
Brownback
Thompson
PAUL a
 -John "my friends" McCain

6. Fred Thompson
Gilmore
Thompson
...went to toilet....

7. Abortion
Guiliani
Romney

8. Evolution
Huckerbee a
Brownback a
McCain
Romney - mormon a
PAUL a

9 Climate change / global warming(man made) -big oil
Guiliani
Romney
McCain
PAUL - energy bill - oil subsidies
Gilmore

10 gays in military
PAUL a (stop grouping , individual rights - good answer)
Huckerbee
Guiliani
Romney
John "my freinds" McCain

11. GWB  
Thompson (was that a joke?!?!?)
Brownback
Tancredo

---feed cut out-----

.... scooter libby parden
Hunter
STFU Guiliani! YES or NO!
Romney answer the question!


END of Part 1

----------


## gkefalas

She _WAS_ "in the field", these people are idiots

----------


## MsDoodahs

I HATE CNN.

Man, it's no WONDER that the MSM has lost the respect of the people.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Paul signing autographs :-)  Love it.

----------


## aravoth

I'm going to go smoke, brb

----------


## Razmear

Camera shot of Ron signing autographs with the crowd.
This part is where Ron will get a chance to shine. 

eb

----------


## retrorepublican

Pretty boring debate I must say... Ron Paul of course was the only one worth listening to.

Are the debates usually done this badly?

----------


## jewels2u

Cheers here for Ron Paul.   Ron Paul all the way, baby!

----------


## rg123

Taking odds on how many times Rudy say TERROR, GLOABAL TERR IN NEXT HR

----------


## Therion

Even when talking about the amount of time they get Pajamas says that Rudy McRomney is "leading".

----------


## vertesc

the cnn commenter just said that all the republicans are pro-war.  was he watching a different debate?

----------


## Active Radio

I wonder how the moderators here feel about this thread, it should probably be in a chat room... is there a chat room set up we could go to?

----------


## 4Horsemen

I love the Commie News Network.

----------


## retrorepublican

i noticed that too.. what a great "political team" they are

----------


## Therion

> the cnn commenter just said that all the republicans are pro-war.  was he watching a different debate?


SO stupid.

----------


## rockjoa



----------


## MsDoodahs

Rudy claiming he read the immigration bill - probably because he was exposed as such a dumbass for never reading the 9/11 report.

lol..

----------


## dwdollar

I still can't get over some of the answers about Iran and using tactical nukes.  Truly scary.

----------


## singapore_sling

LAWL You don't admit that you've been giving more time to different candidates. CNN is acting like the candidates are doing better based on how much time they got?! This is PREPOSTEROUS

----------


## rockjoa

What was that they said about Ron Paul and chicken arm?

----------


## retrorepublican

> I still can't get over some of the answers to tactical nukes.  Truly scary.


yes, yes!  frightening

----------


## Electric Church

this is so fixed...I hope Ron gets more time and better questions the next hour

----------


## Therion

They said Ron had chicken arms =/ Gee, read into that.

----------


## AgentSmith

I heard Ron Paul was going to be in this debate......... at some point......

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Okay they're ready again.

----------


## romelll

Will someone please shove a ferret in Rudi's mouth. "I was a prosecutor..."
Simple question yes or no
ahhhh

----------


## MsDoodahs

Round Two.

Ugh.

----------


## rg123

He Wont Cnn Still Picked The People

----------


## joenaab

yes, the nuke answers were frightening.  no wonder they didn't give RP a chance to answer.  He'd be brilliant by contrast, and he'd shame them all by saying he would never nuke anyone and he wouldn't invade Iran.

----------


## Give me liberty

Its not over yet
Theres another one coming 
I guess it will start later.

----------


## quickmike

one thing I see here is the fact that when RP answers a question, he gets applause, the others dont even answer straight up. Thats a good thing for Ron. let them hog up the time and look dumb. Ron gets just enough time to look good and answer questions quickly and clearly. not to mention the applause he gets once again

----------


## Therion

Watch another McCain tear-jerker.

----------


## ckg242

Did Ron not clap when Hunter thanked that woman for her brothers service?

----------


## Electric Church

all prescreened by pentagon controlled CNN producers

----------


## MsDoodahs

Did I just hear Hunter tell that poor woman that he brother's death WAS WORTH IT?

----------


## Therion

Why thunderous applause for this cliche "thanks for your service"? Softball.

----------


## voteronpaul08

letting them talk is not hurting Paul.  This is a large independent state.  These guys are talking like they are in SC.  They don't even know the audience!

What do you think??

----------


## ChristopherJ

OMG gimme a break Mcain

----------


## Razmear

WTF, sit the $#@! down!

----------


## gkefalas

C'mon let RP answer this one...

----------


## dwdollar

Sit the $#@! down McCain.

----------


## MsDoodahs

McCain STRAIGHT TALK?

THIEF!

----------


## cujothekitten

LOL, what is he doing?

----------


## Bryan

> I wonder how the moderators here feel about this thread, it should probably be in a chat room... is there a chat room set up we could go to?


But this leaves a record.

----------


## wwycher

I hope Ron tells her that he had been  president that her brother would not have died in NEEDLESS war!

----------


## zMtLlC

Wow, he looked really awkward standing up.

----------


## aravoth

I'm getting sick

----------


## Electric Church

barff...mccain

----------


## Active Radio

Sit Down!

----------


## Buggan

Omg this is just sooo romantic! Hug her now!

----------


## Razmear

Now there all gonna want to stand up, putzes

----------


## Blowback

Ron Paul should get to weigh in on this one in my opinion

----------


## zMtLlC

"We will ask more young people to sacrifice like your brother did."  Wow, seriously?

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Skipped again!

----------


## ckg242

Look out, here it comes!

----------


## zMtLlC

Of course they give that question to Paul.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Of course they give this one to Paul.

----------


## mtbaird5687

God. Loaded question.

----------


## retrorepublican

he pulled out the n-word

----------


## ckg242

OOOOH $#@!. Here we gooooo

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Reply to Paul too, and Giuli sings.

----------


## gkefalas

The Independents love RP, repubs (red line) not so much, though "don't do it through the barrel of a gun" got some points

----------


## zMtLlC

He's talking down to them.

----------


## rockjoa

Yes Paul!!

----------


## vertesc

nice answer though.  And watch giuliani fake it up. Maybe he should take acting lessons... this dousn't come off as genuine at all.

----------


## Electric Church

this is a total setup.....

----------


## cujothekitten

"If we can get it right"

----------


## Shmuel Spade

"Take on that responsibility of nation building…"  Oh lord…

----------


## Bryan

> he pulled out the n-word

----------


## Razmear

STFU and STFD Rudy

----------


## Buggan

McCain was much better at standing up and looking sad.

----------


## joenaab

hey, help!  is there another feed somewhere faster than CNN?

----------


## DjLoTi

What was the loaded question? I was on the phone (at work)

----------


## retrorepublican

Paul Needs To Be Asked This

----------


## zMtLlC

They gave Giuliani more time...

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Massive applause for Rudy.  CNN sure knows how to pick 'em.

----------


## ckg242

Whaaaat. All that applause on speculation and speculation that any half-wit should know won't come true????

----------


## aravoth

Rudy Guiliani wouldn't know a smart foreign policy if it fell out of the sky, landed on his face, and farted.

----------


## Buggan

> Rudy Guiliani wouldn't know a smart foreign policy if it fell out of the sky, landed on his face, and farted.


Hehe, word.

----------


## Suzu

Every time Ron Paul starts talking (which is rare in this debate) my "pipeline" cuts out and I don't get to hear him. I wonder if that is a coincidence....

----------


## zMtLlC

> What was the loaded question? I was on the phone (at work)


Some lady asked about the Iraqi government standing on its feet.

----------


## aravoth

jesus, is everything about national security with these guys?

----------


## AdamT

The Goul is one of the biggest frauds of a human being in the last 1000 years.

----------


## NewEnd

Neeeohcon!

----------


## Bryan

> jesus, is everything about national security with these guys?


The only Neocon talking point of course...

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Teddy Roosevelt wasn't a conservative Tancredo… damn, learn some history.

----------


## Electric Church

this is so controlled....

----------


## romelll

Umm, Teddy was NOT a conservative. Maybe old school neo con with the big stick policy...

----------


## Buggan

Yes, national security, which means protecting America by being in other places  And of course they also want to fight terrorists and the devil.

----------


## chopdave

Guiliani......orderly society equals police state.......Don't let the Iraqis choose their own government. Let the benevolent neocon tell you how to run your country.

----------


## achilles

Thanks Rudy for showing us what an ignorant fascist you really are!

----------


## Kuldebar

Blitzer is a weak debate moderator...my god, he's letting some major speeches go on from some of the candidates who don't even answer the question put to them.

----------


## AgentSmith

This is disgusting!

----------


## Blowback

This is retarded.  Why does Rudy get this questions?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## romelll

How about getting rid of the IRS????

----------


## Bob Cochran

You guys aren't going to like me for saying this, but here it is.

Ron Paul missed out on a huge opportunity to look presidential by not standing to address the woman whose husband had served, and to thank the other woman whose brother had died, as McCain and Giuliani did.

Remaining seated as he did was a huge, huge tactical error in the perception game.

Also, his gravelly tenor voice is not too unpleasant to listen to, but sometimes he lets it rise to an almost squeaky level.

For many voters, it's all about perception and image.  He is not doing well in these areas.

He absolutely must develop a command presence that will let him stand out in these debates.  Lack of that will hurt him very much.

Great voting record,  great supported of the Constitution.  But our next President?

We have our work cut out for us.

I'm sorry if this disheartens any of you, but I'm an ex-Army guy and a business leader and I say what's on my mind whether people want to hear it or not.

----------


## vertesc

oh my goodness - is giuliani making a genuine CONSERVATIVE point?

Nope, "we'll give you a health savings account."    sigh.  At least he's talking against socialized medicine.

----------


## NewEnd

$15,000?

Did Rudy just throw that figure around like people pay that much in taxes?

ridiculous.

----------


## Therion

Why do they all have to stand up?

----------


## Chuck486

Yeah this is BS, rudy's getting WAY more time than the others.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

A relatively good answer from Giuliani on medical services, I'll give him that one.

----------


## romelll

Hey, free market. I know I heard that somewhere??? I just can't put my finger on it

----------


## Chuck486

Ask the doctor!!

----------


## aravoth

> You guys aren't going to like me for saying this, but here it is.
> 
> Ron Paul missed out on a huge opportunity to look presidential by not standing to address the woman whose husband had served, and to thank the other woman whose brother had died, as McCain and Giuliani did.
> 
> Remaining seated as he did was a huge, huge tactical error in the perception game.
> 
> Also, his gravelly tenor voice is not too unpleasant to listen to, but sometimes he lets it rise to an almost squeaky level.
> 
> For many voters, it's all about perception and image.  He is not doing well in these areas.
> ...


I'm with ya.

----------


## Therion

> Ron Paul missed out on a huge opportunity to look presidential by not standing to address the woman whose husband had served, and to thank the other woman whose brother had died, as McCain and Giuliani did.


He didn't get a chance to answer.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> You guys aren't going to like me for saying this, but here it is.
> 
> Ron Paul missed out on a huge opportunity to look presidential by not standing to address the woman whose husband had served, and to thank the other woman whose brother had died, as McCain and Giuliani did.
> 
> Remaining seated as he did was a huge, huge tactical error in the perception game.
> 
> Also, his gravelly tenor voice is not too unpleasant to listen to, but sometimes he lets it rise to an almost squeaky level.
> 
> For many voters, it's all about perception and image.  He is not doing well in these areas.
> ...


I agree, and I've been saying this since the beginning.  Appearances matter.

----------


## zMtLlC

Thompson is being really forward.

----------


## AdamT

They're giving the Goul more time than anyone. He gets up and walks around ranting nonsense and the crowd is eating it up. Anyone else who rants on and on the Zionist Blitzer cuts off. My God this is so controlled and fake. RP is totally being sidelined and marginalized.

So sick man.

----------


## heiwa

> I'm getting sick


I was just thinking the same thing.  I'm glad I only have audio.  The visuals would probably send me over the edge.

Jen

----------


## Suzu

> Yeah this is BS, rudy's getting WAY more time than the others.


Maybe it just seems that way because it's such a drag to listen to him? I'm even sicker of listening to Romney.

----------


## AdamT

Thompson is SO SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STFU!!!!!

----------


## SeekLiberty

If I was Ron Paul, I'd be so pissed about CNN's unfair air-time with the candidates that it would be extremely hard to keep a clear head.

----------


## NewEnd

Is the only doctor on stage not going to be able to respond to the healthcare questions?

Is the only ob/gyn on stage going to be shut out of the abortion question?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Commanding presence isn't RP, though.

I don't think trying to change his persona is smart.

I agree most Americans aren't going to like his gentle persona and won't see it as presidential.

It's the ideas that matter to me.

----------


## ckg242

Gee... how about asking a Dr. about health care?

----------


## wwycher

Is it just me,  when they stand up, do they they look they are landing planes.

----------


## Active Radio

> He absolutely must develop a command presence that will let him stand out in these debates.  Lack of that will hurt him very much.
> 
> Great voting record,  great supported of the Constitution.  But our next President?


Got to agree, if he was 15 years younger he'd be more acceptable to the masses.

----------


## AgentSmith

Ron is getting killed.

----------


## vertesc

cochran - i agree to some extent, but i don't think it's as big an obstacle as you seem to think... remember, bush got elected while his speaking habits made him seem like an idiot.  I think you're right about the tenor of his voice though.  It's a bit late for speech lessons, but it could help.

----------


## Buggan

> I agree, and I've been saying this since the beginning.  Appearances matter.


The problem is that Wolf is not controlling the debate, he allows the neo-cons to talk on and on without even answering the questions. And why the chairs if they are going to walk around all the time?

----------


## retrorepublican

> If I was Ron Paul, I'd be so pissed about CNN's unfair air-time with the candidates that it would be extremely hard to keep a clear head.


maybe that's why he doesnt seem to get so worked up about it?

----------


## zMtLlC

> Is it just me,  when they stand up, do they they look they are landing planes.


Talking with their hands makes them sound less full of bullsh%$

----------


## retrorepublican

woohoo a philosopher

C'mon ask Paul!

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Regarding Health Insurance, if you haven't read this yet you should: Prostitution Insurance

----------


## Kuldebar

> You guys aren't going to like me for saying this, but here it is.
> 
> Ron Paul missed out on a huge opportunity to look presidential by not standing to address the woman whose husband had served, and to thank the other woman whose brother had died, as McCain and Giuliani did.
> 
> Remaining seated as he did was a huge, huge tactical error in the perception game.
> 
> Also, his gravelly tenor voice is not too unpleasant to listen to, but sometimes he lets it rise to an almost squeaky level.
> 
> For many voters, it's all about perception and image.  He is not doing well in these areas.
> ...




For people that view their political discourse as entertainment theater; you are probably right. But, it just looked like the typical emotional non-substantive theater to me. 

It's easy to tell someone that "the sacrifice" was worth it; it's a lot harder to tell them that their loss was avoidable and unnecessary and the result of failed policy. McCain had the best theatric answer, for that I'll give him an Oscar, but I'll give Paul my vote though, because he spoke the simple truth.

----------


## Therion

Romney doesn't want the government to get involved in health care, but he supports the government directing health care plans?

----------


## rg123

> Ron is getting killed.


not getting killed just no time we should hit cnn and all msm hard 

A REVELOUTION

----------


## NewEnd

Huckabee gets the "moral" questions, because he is the minister...

But Paul gets no "medical" questions, because he is the doctor.

----------


## vertesc

i don't think he's getting killed, but he's not getting any opportunities to win.  He gets nerf questions.  Should we have a fence for the canadian border?  Jeez...

----------


## rg123

> Huckabee gets the "moral" questions, because he is the minister...
> 
> But Paul gets no "medical" questions, because he is the doctor.




SICK HUH

----------


## xcalybur

This is really sad. I think that Ron Paul's air time has been about half of the next persons. He isn't looking good up there because of it. Those bastards. Also, during the half time, they had that one CNN guy state that all the Republican Candidates are for staying in Iraq. WTH?

MSM is so corrupt.

----------


## Therion

> not getting killed just no time we should hit cnn and all msm hard 
> 
> A REVELOUTION


He's smart and right as usual, but no Ron hasn't been that impressive with the little time he's gotten.

----------


## NewEnd

Oh MY God.  Huckabee you little $#@!.  That was $#@!ing disgusting.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Giuliani is going to agree with the abortion point and then immediately disagree with it.  Simply masterful.

----------


## MsDoodahs

lol, Rudy speaking of God and FREEDOM?

What a $#@!ing monster.

And is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with the same idiots who want to nuke Iran standing up and saying "we respect life."

HURL ICON.

----------


## ckg242

Dude, now Rudy is totally ripping of Ron!!

----------


## rg123

Oh God Rudy Please Vietnam What A Rip

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Now Giuliani is going to take Ron Paul's point on Vietnam?

----------


## Electric Church

these bunch of corporate controlled fascists puppets and CNN bastards...I think Ron has a lot of courage to sit in a room full of these phony bastards....their goes that New York mobster again...gets all the time...total set up

----------


## jondisx

Yes He Addressed The Nukes

----------


## Therion

Rudy:

The challenge of our generation is going to be invading every 3-world country and imposing our system of government. And we should never be pessimistic about this.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Preemptive war - just war theory of Christianity.

RON IS NAILING IT.

GO RON GO!

----------


## retrorepublican

Go Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aravoth

wooooooo hooooooooo

----------


## vertesc

Good answer!

----------


## NewEnd

Uh Oh.... Ron Paul talk about the mass murder of Iranians!!!

SPEAK BROTHER!!!

----------


## Razmear

About time, and of course he nailed the question.

----------


## JBKing

Ron Paul Is The Man!!!

----------


## ckg242

Who just said, "Wolf, that's not right" in response to Ron.

----------


## AdamT

I'm watching the Goul spew BS and remembering under his watch they were filling pot holes in NYC with body parts of the 9/11 victims. Also that he committed a felony by disturbing a crime scene when he had the steel shipped to Asia to be melted down (conveniently destroying evidence of CT). Also that his law firm is representing the Spanish company trying to put in the Trans Texas Corridor/North American Union. Such scum!!!

----------


## rg123

Knock Em Out Ron Good Answer

----------


## Therion

RP just owned on premptive war. Very nice.

----------


## Buggan

SLAP! Perfect!

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Good response from the crowd.  It seems the other candidates want to completely ignore the war issue, even though they'll yell the loudest about "we're still at war."

----------


## joenaab

Oooooooohhhhhhh!!!!!   Grand Slam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

Ron Nailed it! Everyone it talking about life- but Ron is saying that applies to others outside the USA too...

----------


## aravoth

> Who just said, "Wolf, that's not right" in response to Ron.


rudy mcromney

----------


## adwads

Great answer on pre-emptive war.  I think Ron is doing great!

----------


## Bryan

GOP: Party of Principles? Really?

----------


## Active Radio

WOW Rudy is talking about nation building.... he's talking about "spreading democracy" all over the world.... 

An other note, Ron's talk about Iran, the feedback on CNN... a couple lines DROPPED fast, it was like a smack in the face to me... Some people are just so set in their ways of attacking a-rabs it is scaring me... though he did get applause from the audience.

----------


## Lois

*He just sent chills up my spine.  I'm feeling choked up.  He's got tons of 'presence'.*

----------


## cujothekitten

Awesome... Nice that he didn't pick up on the abortion part.  I think just about everyone knows he's pro-life.

----------


## joshdvm

Does anyone else want to punch that brownback idiot in the face?

----------


## zMtLlC

I don't think he should have said that Iran is not a national security threat.  He shouldn't have brought up something that is so complex in 60 seconds.

----------


## NewEnd

> Ron Nailed it! Everyone it talking about life- but Ron is saying that applies to others outside the USA too...


Only a double, IMHO, because he did not mention the deaths of civilians as a result of pre-emptive war.

----------


## vertesc

they walked over his applause, though.  Still, a damned good answer, and he looked presidential!

----------


## MsDoodahs

VERY pleased with Ron on that last question.

It may have pissed off the Christians that want to nuke Iran.

----------


## ckg242

Nice one Neil!

----------


## cujothekitten

HAYOOOOOO

spanish

----------


## jewels2u

Yea, Ron!!!  Thanks for addressing those 'nothing off the table' comments.

----------


## joenaab

he was so passionate!!  that went straight to my heart.  i loved it.  he also got to answer that early question about nukes

----------


## JBKing

lol, romney flip flopped earlier about gays in the military.

We should all send him a pair of flip flops in the mail

----------


## NewEnd

Romney: I support making this a great land

Wow... thats a tough stand to take, you are truly courageous.

----------


## Suzu

This is too painful for me. Every single time RP starts to talk, the pipeline feed cuts off. I wonder if the same thing is happening to every pipeline user....

----------


## Electric Church

oh grief......this is painful

----------


## retrorepublican

> *He just sent chills up my spine.  I'm feeling choked up.  He's got tons of 'presence'.*


i know exactly what you mean

i literally stop breathing when he speaks

----------


## NewEnd

Romney: I support making this a great land

Wow... thats a tough stand to take, you are truly courageous.

 

Oh brother, Romney is bullshitting!!!

----------


## joenaab

suzy, mine didn't cut off.

----------


## gkefalas

Canada works, and they're bilingual... hrm

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Multi-lingual countries apparently don't work Switzerland.  Tancredo just said so.  Your centuries of history and freedom are simply out the door!

----------


## quickmike

Romney just seems like a DICK............ he doesnt answer the question directly asked to him, then he goes of on some tangent that has nothing to do with the question asked.................. no way hes gonna win in this country

----------


## MsDoodahs

I Hate John Mccain Almost As Much As I Hate Cnn

----------


## DjLoTi

> This is too painful for me. Every single time RP starts to talk, the pipeline feed cuts off. I wonder if the same thing is happening to every pipeline user....


It is not happening to me.

----------


## NewEnd

Know who is really getting the shaft?

Gilmore.  :P

Poor guy.  Ha ha.

----------


## Electric Church

this audience is fixed

----------


## SeekLiberty

What happened? I thought this last hour were supposed to be questions from voters?

----------


## CAKochenash

did they forget paul is in the debate.  They wont even fuggen talk to him.  what are they afraid of?

----------


## Chuck486

I could be wrong but I think Ron Paul has the toughest stance on illegal immigration. Too bad he can't touch on all the subjects.

----------


## Bryan

Leave it to an engineer to ask that question!!

----------


## AdamT

We need to start our own television network and tell the TRUTH!

----------


## cujothekitten

Ok, this is a great question

----------


## Therion

Thompson has had the least time.

----------


## retrorepublican

This question was made for Paul!!

He said he wants to ask every candidate... They better ask him!

----------


## NewEnd

I think McCain just made a pretty good speech, actually.

----------


## jewels2u

could they shut mccain up?  enough!

----------


## MsDoodahs

That guy is a Paul supporter, I think, because he SPECIFIED EVERY CANDIDATE.

And he wants to know how they are different from Bush.

----------


## heiwa

If McCain calls me his friend one more time, I'm gonna pimp slap him.

Jen
the pacifist

----------


## vertesc

that's one thing about mccain... he's been very harsh on pork barrel politics from his limited position.

----------


## Buggan

I hope this will be good, because it sure has the pontential.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

The questions are simply unimportant for Rudy!

----------


## NewEnd

Ohhh Bull$#@! Mccain!! My Ass You'll Veto Pork.

----------


## cujothekitten

Oh Rudy you are a prick... seriously

----------


## AdamT

The Goul is a CRIMINAL!

----------


## Therion

Rudy, the question was bush's biggest mistake, not pork spending.

----------


## Buggan

If you are going to cut the answer to 10-15sec and change the question, dont let Maccain answer before you do so.

----------


## SeekLiberty

Oh my gosh! The answer to the question is RIGHT IN THEIR FACE! It's because of the war they lost!

----------


## aravoth

What the hell is this $#@! now?

----------


## Chuck486

> If you are going to cut the answer to 10-15sec and change the question, dont let Maccain answer before you do so.


Yeah Really...

----------


## NewEnd

Romney:  we must go forward, not backward, upward not downward, and always twirling, twirling our way to freedom.

then..... Cancer?  WTF?

----------


## jewels2u

OMG, i made the cancer comment on talk radio this week.  they were talking about threats and I said if they want to spend $2 billion a week on a threat ...spend it on cancer.  that's a threat.

----------


## Lois

*Cancer - that's the bigger money-making industry in the world.  They'll never find a cure.  That came out of left field.*

----------


## vertesc

look at these guys!  apparently we didn't lose in 2006 because of Iraq, we lost because of spending.  Oh, and because we weren't "the party of the future."  Sometimes i'm amazed at the doublethink we see right there on TV.  I hope that most viewers can see the enormous pile of bull here, at least.

----------


## Chuck486

Another good answer from Paul

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Tell Duncan Hunter's son to run in his stead.

----------


## rg123

Ron Got The Answer Right

----------


## AdamT

> Are other people having audio trouble my CNN on Comcast keeps losing audio


It's working perfectly for me.

----------


## Lois

*Use this link --*

http://www.wmur.com/video/13420549/index.html

----------


## ckg242

Under "Latest News" on CNN...

Ticker: Lightning 'frightens' Giuliani | Video

----------


## Therion

Everybody is stealing RP's lines, but he's the only one who means it.

----------


## vertesc

give this to ron paul!  what does it mean to be an american - it's a question for paul!!!  pleeeeeeeeeease!

----------


## NewEnd

GOP lost because they did not fund cancer research enough.




> Tell Duncan Hunter's son to run in his stead.


LoL

GOP lost because of litigation, lack of communication, pricniple...

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Is Tancredo going to say "English" again?

EDIT: He did

----------


## Therion

What does it mean to be an american? What kind of question is that?

----------


## singapore_sling

"You guys" hahahahahahaha

----------


## gkefalas

We all need a time out, guys, go stand in the corner

----------


## mendito

Does anyone know if there is going to be a replay of the debate tonight? And if so what time and channel? I forgot to Tivo it. Thanks

----------


## CAKochenash

c'mon you guys...

----------


## gkefalas

Resistance is futile, you will all be assimilated.

----------


## aravoth

> Resistance is futile, you will all be assimilated.


lol you beat me to it

----------


## JBKing

tancredo said cut ties with the your history and culture if you move to the U.S.?

----------


## Therion

"We have to stop all legal immigration except for refugees and family members..."

I thought the problem was ILLEGAL immigration.

----------


## Give me liberty

sit down rudy.

----------


## JBKing

guiliani needs to sit his dumbass down

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Rudy: "Only libertarians are Americans."  Or something like that…

----------


## Chuck486

Too bad paul hasn't been able to comment on immigration...

----------


## Bryan

Rudy talks about freedom- but then talks about a National ID card??

----------


## MsDoodahs

Rudy is a frikken jerk.  He has NO credibility on freedom.

----------


## JBKing

lol, mccain..  it's beyond my realm of thinking ????

----------


## romelll

A warmonger quotes another warmonger.
Quoting Lincoln.
Rudy, how about the War of Northeren Aggression?

----------


## AdamT

Stfu Goul

----------


## Buggan

ZzZzZzZ

Rudy is such a tool, stop quoting former leaders, I dont think they would have liked you very much.

----------


## Electric Church

shutup up giuliani...oh no...now it's mccain...not any better.....barff

----------


## singapore_sling

Uhh like everyone else said...Rudy don't lecture about freedom. Let Ron Paul bring up the Abraham Lincoln quotes about upholding liberty. Benjamin Frankin said that "Those willing to give up a little freedom for more security deserve neither"

----------


## Shmuel Spade

5 minutes left.

----------


## Buggan

This question is made for RP.

----------


## slantedview

Just got home. What did I miss? haha. Watched about 5 minutes so far almost everyone has spoken but Ron Paul...

----------


## Therion

How do they decide what questions to ask who? All the questions RP would carry away the debate with he doesn't get.

----------


## DjLoTi

All I have to say is... Thank god RP is going on the Colbert report. This debate was not as good as I'd hope for his campaign.

----------


## glts

These creeps wouldn't know the Constitution if it slapped them in the face.

----------


## CAKochenash

> Just got home. What did I miss? haha. Watched about 5 minutes so far almost everyone has spoken but Ron Paul...


get used to it

----------


## romelll

Does anyone know of a after debate poll?

----------


## Chuck486

> How do they decide what questions to ask who? All the questions RP would carry away the debate with he doesn't get.


That seems very true.

----------


## MsDoodahs

They're all VILE except for Ron.

I truly TRULY do not understand how anyone can like those guys.

YUCK.

----------


## Active Radio

my list of comments...

- Paul, nice little comment about Iraq war spending, like a quick jab to the face then he bobbed back, Floatin' like a butterfly Ron.

- The bull$#@! about pork spending is nuts, I'm from MA where Romney roamed for a few years. He had a HUGE spending project at my school to build 90million dollars worth of high end dorms. all the while the lecture halls are jam packed.

-Like how in the earlier debates they asked if DR. Paul was running for the wrong party... Time to ask RUDY that question. god damned socialist.

- hah follow ARNOLD! good one wolf!

----------


## Texan4Life

Is it just me or is Rudy McRomney quoting and/or referring to the past more often now? And whats with Rudy spouting about free markets?

----------


## ckg242

It's over. The rest of the time is going to the three tools.

----------


## rg123

This whole debate was set up for Rudy and they blantely allowed him to do what ever he wants and not follow the forum

----------


## singapore_sling

Yeah let's not bring people together. That's what America is all about, being seperate!

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Mitt Romney states the name of Ronald Reagan yet again.

----------


## Therion

Ron needs to point out that he's the only Republican who can win the general next time he gets a question, which will be... never.

----------


## rockjoa

So tired of Rudy McRomney

----------


## JBKing

guiliani is an ass

----------


## rg123

I think I will look for another country for me and my family if another neo-con wins this election

----------


## aravoth

rudy : "nominate me" .......BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Therion

Didn't he just say 'very briefly' Romney? Ron won't get to speak again before this ends.

----------


## adwads

It's almost over...I hope they ask Dr. Paul a question.

God, we can't elect another neo-con to office.  Their willingness to nuke Iran scared the $#@! out of me.

----------


## Blowback

I like how none of them discuss the issue.

----------


## singapore_sling

Hey everyone im the only one that can say "Islamic Terrorist" five times fast...islamic terrorist islamic terrorist islamic terrorist islamic terrorist!

----------


## slantedview

Good god, I didn't see Ron speak once. $#@! CNN!

Edit: $#@! Wolf too.

----------


## vertesc

This is a battle between good and evil.  Just like Star Wars.  sheesh, mccain - can't you get a more complex grip on events than that?

----------


## ckg242

Oh god, CNN is doing another debate???

----------


## Give me liberty

Well cnn is hosting a another Debate
This july, maybe we can send emails to CNN askinng them to be fair next time.

----------


## jondisx

Does it make me un-american to want to leave the country if any of these monsters besides paul gets elected?

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

PART 2

1. Iraq 
Hunter
Brownback
John "my freinds" McCain 

2. Iraq Government
PAUL a
Guiliani 

3. Conservationist agenda
Gilmore 
Tancredo

4. Drugs
Guiliani 
Hunter

5. healthcare
Thompson 
Romney

6. Biggest moral issue
Huckerbee 
Guiliani 
PAUL 
Brownback

7. Romney - flip flopping
Romney  
Tancredo - spanish advertising
"My Freinds"

8. Differences from the bush admin.
All 

9. To be an american(immigration)
Tancredo
Huckerbee
Guiliani
"My Freinds"

10. bring back republicans
Gilmore
Hunter
Romney
Guiliani
"My freinds"

END

----------


## rockjoa



----------


## Therion

It's over! What the hell!

----------


## NewEnd

Wolf Suks.  He asked the big three to respond to Hunters attacks, and all they did is blather further about why they should be elected.

And not even a closing statement session.

----------


## Teflon Master

What a crock of $#@!.

----------


## Kuldebar

Hmmm, how to say this...CNN sucks at debates.


Really that format sucked balls...err, of glass.

----------


## Therion

Now they're going to ignore/slander Ron in the post-debate coverage.

----------


## SeekLiberty

This debate was disheartening and completely unfair. I think it clearly demonstrates how bad the state of our Republic is.

----------


## DjLoTi

At least with the next CNN debate, it's going to be partnered with YouTube, where Ron Paul is clearly killing the competition.

----------


## silverhandorder

Hmmm partnership with google and youtube. This means more viewers will be exposed to Ron Paul and his supporters.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Now they're going to ignore/slander Ron in the post-debate coverage.


Yeah, seriously. It's like there's more backtracking with the media BS then with the great points Ron Paul makes.

----------


## SeanEdwards

That was crap. Seemed like they were blatantly ignoring our guy and not giving him any questions. Rudy probably got 5 times as much time as Paul. What a joke.

----------


## Give me liberty

CNN sucks.

typical money lovers.

----------


## jondisx

youtube has censored ron paul before ( stopping his view counters)  what makes u think the google corp is unbiased

----------


## Therion

I've got a horrible feeling that this is it for Ron Paul guys. We really needed this debate and didn't get a chance to take it.

----------


## joenaab

Where's the survey on their site?  anyone got a link?  i can't find it.

----------


## rockjoa

Meh... could of been worse.  Ron Paul did very well for the time he had even though he didn't get a lot of the questions that would of been perfect for him.

----------


## rg123

> Well cnn is hosting a another Debate
> This july, maybe we can send emails to CNN askinng them to be fair next time.



some people did that but not enough they do not think it shows well and we should be held to a higher morel while they get ready to NUKE Iran and start the war to kill us all

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Romney really is an empty suit - what a tool.

They really should just ban Rudy McRomney.

----------


## politico

Anyone have any Poll addys?

----------


## Silverback

Ron needs to get off the anti-war stuff next time, talk about other issues more.

I understand he's setting himself up to be the nominee if the party comes to its senses on the war but he's got to get a more complete message out.

This debate was very disappointing.

----------


## DjLoTi

Ron Paul Getting A Lot Of Positive Feedback Yayyyy Yesss!!!! Yeahhh!!!

----------


## JBKing

good idea mccain... track everybody

----------


## heiwa

That was a mockery of a debate.

Do you like Fred Thompson?
Are you still friends with George Bush?
Do you love God?

Honest to Pete.  

To the streets.  

Jen

----------


## quickmike

stop freaking out guys !!!!!!!!!! the fact that they didnt give Ron equal time, and the fact that he makes so much sense when he answers a question just peaks the interest of the voter who doesnt know about Ron Paul. Truth always comes out in time.......... trust me

----------


## Therion

> That was crap. Seemed like they were blatantly ignoring our guy and not giving him any questions. Rudy probably got 5 times as much time as Paul. What a joke.

----------


## aravoth

> I've got a horrible feeling that this is it for Ron Paul guys. We really needed this debate and didn't get a chance to take it.


He did very well with the NH voters it lookedlike, we'll see

----------


## AdamT

$#@! all MSM. They are our enemy. They are the enemy of people who love the Constitution and hate neo-con criminals. We must treat all MSM as the enemy.

----------


## Active Radio

So whose got the link to the post debate online voting?

----------


## slantedview

> At least with the next CNN debate, it's going to be partnered with YouTube, where Ron Paul is clearly killing the competition.


.... and/or being censored?

----------


## AgentSmith

was Ron Paul in that debate?

----------


## Shmuel Spade

I can't believe the Fox debate was the best of all three.

Maybe the next debate with YouTube stuff will be more for Paul.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

So based on the amount of time given, how did he do? I missed it :-(

----------


## cujothekitten

Anyone have the link to the polls?  I can't find them

----------


## aravoth

RP Dominates The internet, this is his domain. We've just gotta get him beyond that

----------


## angelatc

I could not find the "My Voice" link.

I am pretty disappointed. Wulf has given Ron Paul air time, so I was hoping for a little more air time. (Weren't we all...)

----------


## Therion

> Anyone have the link to the polls?  I can't find them


It's just "Did you watch any of the debates?" Yes or No.

70% No.

----------


## vertesc

He did well with the time he was given, but it wasn't much.  The big three got to give speeches without time limits - couldn't tell if that was just Wulf being a wimpy moderator, or what - and the "second tiers" got a shot at about one in three questions.

----------


## Kuldebar

Blitzer and John King (during first break) saying that all the Republicans had "same" positions on Iraq... load of steaming crap.

Now, they are slobbering over Ghouli and Cain

----------


## CurtisLow

Looks like Right-wing Media is pushing Rudy. Did you like how Rudy gets to rebuttal a question just by raising his hand.

RP had his hand up....

Ron Paul did great! Keep the good work up and keep Ron Paul words alive.

----------


## rg123

> I could not find the "My Voice" link.
> 
> I am pretty disappointed. Wulf has given Ron Paul air time, so I was hoping for a little more air time. (Weren't we all...)



I knew wolf would do a hatchet job on Ron he has before check the video the fox thwolf and a whole lotta bull

----------


## vertesc

oh, and other candidates started to steal Ron's message.  Thompson especially, but others, too.  Giuliani mangled the message a bit, stole the point on Vietnam.  Just politics as usual.

This would be a very good way to keep Paul down: steal his talking points, steal his message, and deliver it better than Paul does.  I would be all for it if I trusted the candidates to actually STICK to the stolen message once/if elected, but I don't.  RP is the only one I trust.

----------


## joenaab

What if they don't take a survey??????

Would they go that far?

----------


## Bryan



----------


## AdamT

Now CNN is re-running "highlights". Recapping all the BS all the fakes said. I haven't seen RP on the "highlights" yet.

----------


## MsDoodahs

There's no link that I can find, so yeah, it looks like they are going that far.

lol...they KNOW who would win any online polling.

They also know how pissed off we all are at them.

DOWN WITH MSM!

----------


## Kuldebar

I agree, Ron Paul did well. 

I was a little surprised at his answer to the *Don't Ask/Tell* question, not that I disagreed with his answer, but it may confuse people.

The DADT policy has been implemented rather...err, *****ly to say the least, it is a question of fairness and double standards as Paul underscored.

BTW, Paul seemed to get a lot more applause than the others overall.

----------


## joenaab

when did they start the poll after the Dem debate?

----------


## rg123

> 


no spam cnn for unfair debates $%^$&#%$@^%*^)*&(^(*&(*&)(*&&(^^*&$^%

I'm so mad

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Crazy old Arianna Huffington talking now.

----------


## CurtisLow

> So whose got the link to the post debate online voting?


yeah I need it to!
*
Maybe post it in another thread*

----------


## X_805

> no spam cnn for unfair debates $%^$&#%$@^%*^)*&(^(*&(*&)(*&&(^^*&$^%
> 
> I'm so mad


Carry yourselves well. Serve as an example. Not something to ridicule.

----------


## torchbearer

I thought Dr. Paul was solid. his time was short, but that is ok. He didn't loose anything from this debate. It is our responisibility to grow his supporters. he is only one man, and his staff is small.... but if we are all his voluntary staff... a very passionate staff.... he has more workers than all the other campaigns combined. 
So, you want to know how ron paul can win? money. I'm tapped out of funds... but i will give all i can. ron paul can win with 2 million. 
His strategy is good. Focus on new hampshire.
please donate all you can... this may be our last great chance of getting a "champion of the consitution" in our oval office. damn it, i want my freedoms back! I will stand in front of an ambrams tank in "washington square" to bring awareness to the plight a lot of americans are in....

----------


## PineGroveDave

Did anyone catch McCain's final message where he botched up? He tied radical islamic terrorism to the attempt made the other day at JFK...Ummm John "my friend"....those guys were from the Carribean with no ties to Islam...What an idiot.

----------


## joenaab

i don't think they're going to have a survey.

----------


## theknightshift



----------


## glts

It looks like the strategy CNN had for Ron Paul was to give him as few questions as possible. I'm sure they knew if he were allowed to answer the same amount as McCain and Giuliani his support would go through the roof even more. I didn't see any after debate polls on CNN or MSNBC. I guess they don't want to look bad when Ron Paul wins again. Ron Paul said May 22,  "The American Republic is in remnant status." Sad to say unless people stop getting their news from mainstream media like CNN and FOX the remnant of the American Republic will soon vanish.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Huckabee on Creationism
*sigh*
Time wasters.

----------


## politico

MSNBC Poll

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18963731/

----------


## jewels2u

i hate how they interrupted rp so fast and let mccain and fooliani spew on and on...

----------


## Bryan

> I thought Dr. Paul was solid. his time was short, but that is ok. He didn't loose anything from this debate. It is our responisibility to grow his supporters. he is only one man, and his staff is small.... but if we are all his voluntary staff... a very passionate staff.... he has more workers than all the other campaigns combined. 
> So, you want to know how ron paul can win? money. I'm tapped out of funds... but i will give all i can. ron paul can win with 2 million. 
> His strategy is good. Focus on new hampshire.
> please donate all you can... this may be our last great chance of getting a "champion of the consitution" in our oval office. damn it, i want my freedoms back! I will stand in front of an ambrams tank in "washington square" to bring awareness to the plight a lot of americans are in....


Thanks for that.

----------


## rg123

lead story on video of DEBATE HEADLINES http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/ 


 Ron on Iraq

----------


## jewels2u

i've donated twice so far and will again when my new statement starts on AMEX...two days.

----------


## joenaab

I just voted.  Ron Paul off to huge lead after 1450 votes

----------


## Bryan

> MSNBC Poll
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18963731/


Thanks. I can't vote for Ron here on the "Who had the best one-liner?"

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> Did anyone catch McCain's final message where he botched up? He tied radical islamic terrorism to the attempt made the other day at JFK...Ummm John "my friend"....those guys were from the Carribean with no ties to Islam...What an idiot.


This is false.  They were muslims.

Just because they're from the caribbean doesn't mean they're not muslims.  Trinidad has already had a muslim takeover of their government.  It was temporary, but it still happened and it highlights the aggressive Islamic population in the area.

Guyana has about a 9 or 10% muslim population, high enough to draw some nutcases from.  Jamaica the other day had a report in the Observer noting the Islamic community welcoming a guy implicated in the 7/7 attacks.

----------


## Marc Scott Emery

Dr. Paul tonight made excellent use of his five minutes and 51 seconds in tonights two hour debate. His final remark, on pre-emptive war - was outstanding and immediately struck me as the strongest moment for me in the entire two hour 'debate'.

The current front runners received 11 to 12.5 minutes each, with the other candidates receiving 5 to 8 minutes.

Dr. Paul was very economical and straight to the point on questions involving homosexuals in the military, war & subsidy over oil, war in Iraq & exit strategy, pre-emptive war. Dr. Paul introduced himself as " Dr. Ron Paul, a 10 term Congressman from Texas. I am a champion of the Constitution."  Perfect moment.

Dr. Paul's six minutes will make an outstanding edited video that is sure to be a youtube hit. 

Dr. Paul's clear sensitivity and intelligence was a great contrast to some unbelieveable authoritarianism, militarism, and show boating engaged by other candidates. Rudolph Giuliani was the worst. Every answer of the over-rated former Mayor of New York was the wrong answer, delivered shrewdly with an eye on the fascist 'strong leader' vote. 

Mitt Romney is way less than meets the eye. He is a blowhard. People not of a blue-blood background will not relate to Romney. He has no common touch. And he is so wrong on so much.

John McCain is on the wrong side of this war and promised to continue the war no matter how long to final victory in an uncompromising way that was very disturbing. He is so looking forward to his triumphant moment in the sun, like a Ceasar run amok with the glory of war.

----------


## Kuldebar

> Thanks. I can't vote for Ron here on the "Who had the best one-liner?"



I actually chose the Ghoul for the best one liner...the wrath of god comment...

----------


## Bob Cochran

> He didn't get a chance to answer.


Yes, he did.  And he chose to remain seated.  Very big tactical error.

----------


## vertesc

Ron off to a commanding lead!  I wish that debate hadn't left me feeling so disappointed, though.  I really expected CNN to treat him, you know, like a serious candidate.

----------


## AgentSmith

> Dr. Paul tonight made excellent use of his five minutes and 51 seconds in tonights two hour debate. His final remark, on pre-emptive war - was outstanding and immediately struck me as the strongest moment for me in the entire two hour 'debate'.
> 
> The current front runners received 11 to 12.5 minutes each, with the other candidates receiving 5 to 8 minutes.


Yeah he did remarkably well considering the questions seemed to be a setup to make him look poor and he received no time. 

Its great to see you are uh free to join us tonight Marc.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Wow, Anderson Cooper giving a hat tip to Ron Paul.  Go him.

----------


## slantedview

I think CNN told all of their commentators that they are not allowed to mention Ron Paul. Anderson just asked Arianna:

(paraphrase) Which candidate is most different from the other with respect to their Iraq was policy? 

Hmm wonder who that is. Paul? Of course not. She didn't mention him.

----------


## CurtisLow

> i hate how they interrupted rp so fast and let mccain and fooliani spew on and on...


I hear you! BS

----------


## mesler

> 


LOL this is the sillies thing I have seen in a while.

----------


## AgentSmith

OH MY GOD! Im watching the commentary between Michael Murphy and Ariana on one of the feeds and Michael was discussing placement and said "gee I cant tell who that is on the end there" Ariana said "Its Ron Paul" Michael: "Hmm then its ironic hes all the way on the right"

----------


## CurtisLow

> I actually chose the Ghoul for the best one liner...the wrath of god comment...


LMAO
 I can see the youtube videos now!  Rudy standing there getting struck by lighting..hehe

----------


## Bob Cochran

> I agree, and I've been saying this since the beginning.  Appearances matter.


Unfortunately, they do.

Romney looks great.  Tall, slender, tan, great hair...(I don't mean any of this in the Brokeback Mountain kind of way  ), and honestly, this wins votes with lots of people.

McCain appeals to me, an ex military guy, at a visceral level.  Five years as a POW, tortured very badly, wouldn't go home when he first had a chance.  This guy is a real man, no doubt.  But I think he's sold out to some extent.

Rudy...ummm...not the most sterling character, I'll leave it at that for now.

Ron Paul -- sterling character, great principles, great voting record...but will enough people vote for him?

Not if he doesn't get some of this perception/appearance stuff.  A man's voice and body language have to project strength, in SOME way, if he's running for President.  Ron Paul projects intellect, integrity, gentlemanliness...next time he's talking in one of these debate formats, addressing real people in the audience, he has to stand up tall, square his shoulders, walk up to the edge of the stage, look in the eye, and speak to them like he is their loving grandfather or their long lost friend.

He's got something going on in the political skills area to be a nine-term Congressman.  This ballgame is up a couple of notches, though.

----------


## Kuldebar

OMG that talking head said Pearl Harbor had to happen in order for Americans to go to war (duh, yes) and then said: that's why we need a President to "push" or "lead" us to war even though unpopular...

Do they not understand the concept of an act of war and declarations of war?

Of course. the majority of Americans didn't want to go to war *before* Pearl Harbor, why would they?  The heavy handed foreign policy shenanigans of the Roosevelt administration concerning Japan, I guess count as "leadership"..

----------


## ThePieSwindler

> Yes, he did.  And he chose to remain seated.  Very big tactical error.


Explain.. (i didnt see the debate, what happened?)

----------


## mesler

> Yes, he did.  And he chose to remain seated.  Very big tactical error.


Every debate, I saw something that I led me to think "Oops, he screwed up there."  

And every time I have been wrong.

You may be right, but I find myself constantly underestimating him in these debates and public appearances.

----------


## swatmc

I think Anderson Cooper just had a freudian slip.

He said "Ron Paul" and then corrected himself and said "Raw politics."

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> Explain.. (i didnt see the debate, what happened?)


Candidates were standing up to answer the audience questions, Paul didn't on the first question.

----------


## JBKing

> I think Anderson Cooper just had a freudian slip.
> 
> He said "Ron Paul" and then corrected himself and said "Raw politics."



lol, i caught that too... hopefully someone will toss it on youtube

----------


## Therion

> Every debate, I saw something that I led me to think "Oops, he screwed up there."  
> 
> And every time I have been wrong.
> 
> You may be right, but I find myself constantly underestimating him in these debates and public appearances.


Yes, not standing the first time made it more dramatic when he stood to talk about pre-emptive war.

----------


## jewels2u

AC did do a slip.  He's the only one who's mentioned RP post debate.  He did a few min ago and then they talked over him.

----------


## kylejack

> Candidates were standing up to answer the audience questions, Paul didn't on the first question.


Nobody did on the early questions.  Rudy started that nonsense.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

> Candidates were standing up to answer the audience questions, Paul didn't on the first question.


Honestly, if stuff like that is going to sway voters, this nation has no hope. We need people to stick to the message. Sure,a lot of idiots will vote for Romney because he has nice hair, but damn, if we are actually nitpicking this - i fear how shallow politics has become.

----------


## JBKing

whats that guys name that just said ron paul wasnt a major candidate?

----------


## Kuldebar

> Nobody did on the early questions.  Rudy started that nonsense.


McCain did I think to the "war sacrifice" question.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

I see McCain and Guiliani are trying to win votes via emotion. Im sure McCains "thank you" to the woman who lost her brother in iraq because of these neo-cons , will be praised and sway the weak minded voters. (just now some bloke is bringin up this)

I think Paul did pretty well with his 5 minutes. I would have liked him to mention personal freedom/privacy and the RealID act , when asked the morals question. The immoral inflation tax would have worked aswel.

Overall , we have ALOT of work left to do! . The debate was a disgrace overall. Its not good that the same damn people are gonna be hostin the next debate.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Looks Ron Paul won't even be n CNN tonight for a post debate sit down.  My loathing for CNN has not abated greatly.

----------


## akalucas

here's the poll for cnn.

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/deb...rd/gop.debate/

----------


## AgentSmith

> here's the poll for cnn.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/deb...rd/gop.debate/


OK THAT is interesting. I just voted for ron paul and its telling me Giuliani won 100%!

----------


## Bloody Holly

> OK THAT is interesting. I just voted for ron paul and its telling me Giuliani won 100%!


are you using IE?

Try another browser

----------


## Teflon Master

I admit, I put Romney's face on option 7

----------


## sandersondavis

> OK THAT is interesting. I just voted for ron paul and its telling me Giuliani won 100%!


Not the result I got.
It's showed me that Ron Paul won with 54%.

----------


## theknightshift

> LOL this is the sillies thing I have seen in a while.


Feel free to use it however you can!  I might make some more pro-Paul pix if another fun idea crosses my mind

----------


## RonPaul4President

> P.s. Rudy is such a dick


 If I ever saw a sellout for NeoCon policy he's their woman.

----------


## RonPaul4President

The best part of that entire debate was seeing the passion Ron Paul has for what he believes. God, I love that man!

----------

